# Behavior change after spay



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Now, I know that there will be some amount of change during recovery simply because of not feeling well. But we have seen, IMO, a drastic behavior change in the last 5 days since her spay.

So, since her spay, Arrow has become reactive and has shown signs of resource guarding. She has NEVER done either. For example, when she is in her crate laying down (door open) and one of our other dogs walks by, she will snap and bark once or twice. Another example, Arrow and General were walking next to each other and walked past the kitchen trash can. Arrow snapped and briefly growled at General as they walked by. We haven't met with our trainer since the spay, but will ask her when we see her.

So...my questions are:

1. Is this normal after a spay?
1a. If so, how long does it last?
2. What do we do?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My Malinois (20+ years ago) became very dog aggressive after her spay. Unless there is a medical reason I will not spay or neuter my dogs.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe she just feels vulnerable because she's hurting, the best defense is offense. I'd try to keep her separated from other dogs until she feels strong again. If/when I spay my dog I will keep her away from other dogs for a couple weeks. I train with quite a few spayed dogs and they're not dog aggressive. Dog aggression is fear based so limit the interaction and reassure.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My current female was a bit edgy around other dogs and actually improved after her spay. I have heard of it going the other way though. I would keep her separate and give her some recovery time before I start worrying. She has just had a major hormonal shift and probably needs some time for things to equalize.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it has something to do with pain and protecting themselves. I've never had it with spays, but when my female had her second hip surgery she got snappy with my older male GSD as he was running past her. He got to close to her. It's not something she has done before or after that.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Spaying is a major surgery if routine. Five days is not long post surgery and while the anesthesia should have worked through her system and be out, pain and hormonal change could still be in play. Let her be alone for another week or so or until her activity returns to normal and then slowly introduce General back into her life.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll echo this: my vet suggested two weeks of little activity aside from walks. My gal recovered well and quickly but if anything were hurting, I'm sure she'd be snappy, too. Check for infection and make sure no stitches are pulling. Give her time to recover from the trauma of the whole ordeal of surgery. 

And try not to read too many articles on behavior changes after a spay. Now that it is done, it can make you crazy thinking any changes are all your fault. I hesitated getting my she-pup snipped. I waiting until midway between her 2nd and what would have been her 3rd heat to get it done. It hasn't changed her attitude at all, but it does mean that she isn't having to be in her crate for three weeks at a time, something she was getting tired of. That is a plus. And my boy won't have three weeks of down time where he doesn't want to do anything but profess his love.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, I'm sure I just worried myself by using google. Thanks for all the replies. Yesterday was a good day. No snippy behavior at all. Incision looks good, there are no external stitches, they used glue. The glue is starting to peel, but I assumed that at 6 days now, that was normal since the vet said to expect a 10-14 day recovery.


----------

